# Gangs sticking together



## AquaHull

There was a thread about gangs, and would they fight each other or band together.

That made me think , and I remembered about The Detroit Federation of Motorcycle Clubs, the 1% er's.
It was formed to prevent turf and gangs wars in Detroit, but their clubhouses are statewide.

They have already banded together, and they have weapons and have used them before.

I must have posted the wrong Federation, the one I know has Outlaws, Renegades, Vigilantes, Devils Diciples(sic), Hell's Our Home, Iron Coffins in it.Then there is The Highwaymen.


----------



## C5GUY

I would feel a hell of a lot more comfortable around the biker gangs that you mentioned that today's inner city gangs that have zero value on human life including their fellow gang members. Luckily most of these people have IQ's slightly above concrete and unless they have a leader with some smarts they will be dispatched quickly.


----------



## AquaHull

I'm not real proud to say that the president of one of the above groups thinks he's my cousin. I know members of each of the groups also, and I'm still alive.


----------



## Leon

Agreed. Gangs with a creed generally get along fine in full view of the law for the most part. Gangs of teenage testosterone tubs are going to have serious flaws and be easier targets. If you ever saw MLK boulevard in Atlanta on a weekend night, you'd be surprised though at how civil & docile the gangsters can be when you're not there to start any problems. One time I stopped to help pull some guy's low rider off a speed bump in the CR-V and they were all smiles and handshakes. They were very visibly gangsters from the black rag faction, "Folk" I think it is. Just goes to show that in an everyday setting, if you come as a friend to help, generally nobody is going to screw with you out of sheer appreciation. Desperate and hungry, that's a whole other ball of flies.


----------



## David Davidson

Biker gangs, Neonazi gangs, and other such organized crime factions that rally around a certain idea are much more likely to stay organized than a typical street gang. Look at Katrina, there was no allegiance to your gang. I saw an episode of gangland where the gangster said he was looting stores with rival gang members.

That being said, that doesn't make gangs that are organized even after the apocalypse less/more dangerous than those that aren't. Biker Gangs might not kill innocents indiscriminately like unorganized gangs, but they are much stronger than an unorganized gang, so if they do decide to harm you they will be able to do so with no effort.


----------



## gitnready4it

Organised gangs could be a real problem in a shtf scenario. That's why it is very important to form a group with like minded people that you can trust. Trying to go it alone or play rambo will only get you killed in a hurry! I'm not saying that all gangs will be bad but we all know there are people waiting for the chance to prey on the weak!


----------



## big paul

I am proud to say I have mixed with some of the best HA and Biker clubs in my area, not a problem, but what would be are the street gangs, but I live a long way from any big city and we don't have street gangs out in the sticks.


----------



## omegabrock

i grew up around a lot of gangs. the OG's are very loyal and have honor to the code. today's gangs are nothing more than punk ass kids that think they hold weight in the world. back in the day, if you had a problem with somebody then you boxed it out. if someone pulled out a weapon, they would be handled. today, you disagree and people are quick to pull out guns. this new wave of 'thugs' is what has actually turned a lot of OG's away from gang life and a lot of those have outreach programs to keep kids OUT of gangs. it's a completely different world.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Well Hummmmmmmmmm I was in the F.F.A. does that count?


----------



## csi-tech

Outlaw biker gangs, "1 percenters", are quickly becoming a short-lived thing of the past. RICO prosecutions are preventing them from associating, taking their assets and declaring their colors a criminal enterprise and barring members from wearing them. Methamphetamine has reduced their ranks even more. Once they get hooked on the poison they are peddling on the streets they could care less about their respective clubs. 

I understand the appeal of being a member. Who doesn't like power, women booze and all of the other trappings? 

When I watched an undercover video of members of the Outlaws MC raping an underage girl on a picnic table I developed a contempt for them and their ilk that 25 years has yet to assuage. 

I belong to a motorcycle club too, just a 99% club.


----------



## Seneca

budgetprepp-n said:


> Well Hummmmmmmmmm I was in the F.F.A. does that count?


It adds a whole new meaning to turf war.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, guys, I'm a member of a motorcycle club--the CC Riders MC of Madison, WI. Got in when I was twenty, and now I'm 70, so I guess I've been in for 50 years.

But I am tired on the issue of "toughness." Yes, we had some guys that scared even me. For example, William "Tiny" Alexander was a beast with a 100% hilarious bend. I miss him, he came over to my house a week before he died. I guess God wanted us to square anything and everything; I laughed for several days. The funeral was packed, lots of cut-off colors. I wore mine for him...


----------



## MisterMills357

AquaHull said:


> There was a thread about gangs, and would they fight each other or band together.
> 
> That made me think , and I remembered about The Detroit Federation of Motorcycle Clubs, the 1% er's.
> It was formed to prevent turf and gangs wars in Detroit, but their clubhouses are statewide.
> 
> They have already banded together, and they have weapons and have used them before.
> 
> I must have posted the wrong Federation, the one I know has Outlaws, Renegades, Vigilantes, Devils Diciples(sic), Hell's Our Home, Iron Coffins in it.Then there is The Highwaymen.


They have guns and I have guns, plus the odds are even if there is a dozen of them, and just one me.
Gangs are punks, and they can kiss my reeking butt hole. I put things very bluntly anymore, for a reason.
I will only die once, and when I do, it will matter: I won’t die as a coward, or a sycophant. I am speaking for myself, and no one else. Every man has to decide for himself, how he will live, and how he will die.
🐆 That’s a leopard by the way, and that’s how I have decided to live, like a big cat does. They ain’t afraid of nothin.


----------



## 2guns

budgetprepp-n said:


> Well Hummmmmmmmmm I was in the F.F.A. does that count?


Boy scouts?


----------



## The Tourist

Having seen and ridden with real-deal bikers, I can verify that most of them are the real thing. In fact, we've had guys who did their tours in the Army and came to the club just to have some fun for a change.

I have now turned 70, I joined the CCRs while I was still in college. I cannot go past "Joey's Anchor Inn" in Madison without thinking about the brothers who have died.

MC clubs are like any other organization. Of course, they cut up on the weekends, but I can avow that bike clubs donate more true green cash for charities. In fact, most of the weekend rides are to gather money for such events.

If I hear a guy trash-talk a bike club it tells me one thing--he tried to get into the club, and he was instantaneously tossed out on the first vote...


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The only gangs around here are the drug gangs in Jacksonville, almost an hour's drive away.
Since I no longer work in the ghetto of that particular city, and since I do not use drugs, I'm not too worried.

Does the American Legion Riders count as a biker gang? 😂 🤣


----------



## The Tourist

*Does the American Legion Riders count as a biker gang?*

Well, technically there could be*. *A bike club is tantamount to any fraternity. Some clubs just raise hell, and other clubs--like mine--might rise a "little hell" but do lots of volunteer work in Madison.

There is always someone to cat-call the guys and boast that the guy doesn't know what's going on. Well, truth be told, I've seen Edsel collectors, and that was a car that most guys laughed at during its natal year.

Look at it this way, a butterknife from a typical utensil set might be worth only 59 cents if you're lucky. That's about the reception the Edsel got. Times change, and people change. Like the song, "*Everything old is new again..."*


----------



## The Tourist

Just wanted to drop off a short note now that the Green Bay Packers are playing. I just got (another) new Krudo folder. BTW, this one was made in China. Don't get me wrong, this folder is a dangerous flipper--even for me...


----------



## AquaHull

Both QB's were hurting, and one couldn't throw.


----------



## 40175

The Tourist said:


> Just wanted to drop off a short note now that the Green Bay Packers are playing. I just got (another) new Krudo folder. BTW, this one was made in China. Don't get me wrong, this folder is a dangerous flipper--even for me...
> 
> View attachment 114138


JESUS CHRIST! ..._One hundred and twelve_ bucks for that piece of brittle Chinese trash? 🤯

9Cr18MoV Steel is decent for day-to-day utility knives and kitchen knives, but I wouldn't recommend it for any knife that you're planning on taking hiking or camping out in the woods where it's imperative that your shit doesn't break. 😶

It's also a folding knife, so I can't suggest you use it to defend yourself from a gangster either lol. You could very easily hit one of their ribs, and given the hard, brittle nature of the Mozaik LTE Folder, the itty bitty locking mechanism keeping it from closing in on your fingers could shatter like glass, causing you to seriously maim yourself while simultaneously pissing off your attacker and their fellow gangsters. ..._Use a gun instead_ LOL. 🤣

Or at least a fixed blade knife with no moving parts. I prefer using a karambit knife myself, but I'm considering upgrading to either a KA-BAR TDI Law Enforcement Knife, or a KA-BAR USMC Fighting Knife...not sure which yet...on the one hand, the standard/traditional KA-BAR fighting knife is better in my opinion, because it's wider, longer, and heavier...meaning if I have to _hurl it into somebody's chest,_ it's far more likely to penetrate their layers of clothing and impale their ass lol. ...And if you're wondering, the Mozaik LTE Folder probably wouldn't even make it through their leather biker jacket; let alone their hoodie and t-shirt. 😅

...And then it'll probably _shatter_ when it _impotently_ falls to the ground lmao. 🤣

...Where was I? ...Oh yeah: And on the OTHER hand, I really like the KA-BAR TDI Law Enforcement Knife because it's a small, light-weight, fixed-blade, easily-concealable push-dagger styled punch knife designed for hand-to-hand combat. ...What I DON'T like about it though, is that there is no locking mechanism to prevent it from being pulled out by an aggressor. This is because it's designed to be deployed quickly; a locking mechanism would defeat that purpose. 😕

The KA-BAR USMC Fighting Knife though does often come with a sheath which has a snap-closure or velcro loop secured around the handle portion. Personally, I prefer velco to snaps when it comes to securing my knife; that way if someone sneaks up behind me and tries to take my knife, they have to do so without moving the sheath, (not easy to do) and then they need to undo the strap around the handle without making any noise, (IMPOSSIBLE to do.._.if it's secured with velcro_.) ...Sooo, no; they wouldn't be getting my knife if I went with the classic gold standard KA-BAR lol. 😁

...Think that decides it for me. It's an ugly bugger, but boy is it EFFECTIVE lmao. 😅


----------



## ErickthePutz

How do you deploy it quickly if it’s Velcro looped?
Its not going to stick in anyone if you “hurl” it. It’s not a balanced throwing knife.


----------



## 40175

ErickthePutz said:


> How do you deploy it quickly if it’s Velcro looped?


I don't care about deploying it quickly. That was the point. I care MORE about _security_ from third-parties than I do about _deployment_ and _concealability_. 🙄



ErickthePutz said:


> Its not going to stick in anyone if you “hurl” it. It’s not a balanced throwing knife.


Doesn't have to be. If you grew up throwing knives of all different makes at all different kinds of targets, _you would know this_ lol. All it's gotta be is BIG and HEAVY and SHARP. With the kind of knife the KA-BAR USMC Fighting Knife is, I wouldn't be throwing it by it's handle; I'd quickly flip it in my hand and hold it by the blade; probably slightly closer to the handle rather than the end of the blade given the mass of the handle and extra weight of the handguard. Then it's a lot like throwing a baseball; the weight of the handle drops forward as it flies through the air, pointing the blade at the target. If you KNOW your knives and play around with it for a while to get the timing just right, it really _doesn't matter _what KIND of knife you are throwing; provided it's heavy enough, you can stick it into any target JUST as effectively as if you had an OFFICIAL "throwing knife". I've stuck my friggin' LEATHERMAN into the wall from ten feet away. Trust me; your tool doesn't really matter when it comes to throwing bladed weapons; all that really matters is your SKILL. 😉


----------



## Buckman

Mabey having The Tourist’s knife in your pocket would be a good thing just in case you miss with the throw😁


----------



## 40175

Buckman said:


> Mabey having The Tourist’s knife in your pocket would be a good thing just in case you miss with the throw😁


Never throw your last weapon lol. 😜
...And I don't _miss_. ...EVER. 🥷


----------



## Buckman

Poop happens 
Never say never 
Don’t bring a knife to a gun fight


----------



## 40175

Buckman said:


> Poop happens


Yes; everybody poops. I read the book cover-to-cover when I was three. 😅



Buckman said:


> Never say never


Lmao, "never say never" smh..._I'm never gonna nail your mom! _🙄



Buckman said:


> Don’t bring a knife to a gun fight







...'Nuff said. ✌😎✌


----------



## The Tourist

*...Mabey having The Tourist’s knife in your pocket would be a good thing...* 

Ya' know, there might be some money in that!

We could round up all the knives we have and as I watch TV I can make perfect edges for all the masses. And I have to tell you, the edges most companies provide is truly a loss. A knife is a defensive weapon, but if you cannot spread peanutbutter with that tool, you'd better be a collegiate runner...


----------

